# Cincinnati on road



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

The TSRCAR on road track in Cincinnati is nearly ready for the 2012 season! Finishing touches will be completed this weekend and a test-n-tune and race #1 is scheduled for the 21st and 22nd of April. The entire schedule can be found at www.TSRCAR.com. We plan to run some electric classes this year. There seems to be some interest in an open rubber tire touring class, as well as others. We will run any class with three cars. We also intend to have a run what your brung class, based upon interest. So anyone from Dayton, Indy, Lexigton, Lousiville or the entire Tri-State thats looking for someplace to race on an off weekend, check us out!

Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Race #1*

The TSRCAR track at the Hamilton County Fairgrounds is ready to go! Test n Tune will start at 10:00 am on April 21st and Race #1 is Sunday the 22nd. Pictures can be found on Facebook at Tsrcar.
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Race 1 in the books. Everything worked well. Results are on www.TSRCAR.com and on Facebook at Tsrcar. Race #2 is this Sunday.


----------



## snoopy (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you guys have a group running VTA and do you have a supporting hobby shop since that rig on Rt 4 closed? Would you be interested in running VTA if I could get a few vans full of guys to come up for it. We have guys from North GA, Alabama, Chattanooga, Knoxville, Nashville and Carbondale Il, that would all be interested if you would host a race. 

Let me know. 

Kent Ball
www.battlefieldraceway.com


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

We would gladly run VTA. I think it would be a great class. We don't have any particular hobby shop that supports us but there are many that have what everyone needs. Get a group together and come on out! You can find more info at www.tsrcar.com or facebook at Tsrcar

Dennis


----------



## or8ital (Mar 13, 2008)

Any electric TC racing yet? Thanks.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

We have had several electric touring guys out but never to race, just spectate. Maybe it would be best to pick a date, maybe our race #6 and try to get something going then. Tim, could you pass the word to your folks and I will drop some flyers off at some shops. First 3 races free!

Dennis


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Have you had any electric TC racing yet?


----------



## Amiee Bucy (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it would be a great class.


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess electric TC has not made it to this track.:drunk:


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

still waiting! Keep hearing they are coming but no one has shown yet. I was hoping to have a class for the Midwest Series race in two weeks if we can get a few guys together. Nitro attendance has been good and it would be a fun track for touring.
Dennis


----------

